# Kennebunk, Maine 1BR 3 night weekend 7/13-7/16  $250



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2017)

Beautiful town base for exploring Coastal Maine.

84 Main in downtown Kennebunk, Maine $250 total for 3 nights 
Last Call - 7/13/2017-7/16/2017 1 BR sleeps 4 

I don't get many summer weekends

1 BR/1 BA which sleeps 2 privately and 4 persons total including a king bed and a queen sleep sofa. The 1 BR unit does have a full kitchen and washer/dryer. Although there is no pool and no onsite activities, there are many off site activities to enjoy in the area during this time of year.

Small boutique hotel apartment in the heart of a traditional New England town. Located in Kennebunk, close to all that Coastal Maine has to offer. Walking distance to shopping, pubs, restaurants, and a bakery. Upscale and intimate. Modern kitchen and washer / dryer in unit. Free parking available. Beach parking pass included.


----------



## alf56 (Jul 1, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Beautiful town base for exploring Coastal Maine.
> 
> 84 Main in downtown Kennebunk, Maine $250 total for 3 nights
> Last Call - 7/13/2017-7/16/2017 1 BR sleeps 4
> ...


----------



## alf56 (Jul 1, 2017)

Is it possible to check in a day late?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 1, 2017)

You can check in on Friday and the unit would be available anytime that day.  When you call to confirm you just let them know when you will be arriving.  If it is not during a time that they have the front desk staffed they will give you the codes for the unit.


----------



## Aftermath (Jul 3, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> You can check in on Friday and the unit would be available anytime that day.  When you call to confirm you just let them know when you will be arriving.  If it is not during a time that they have the front desk staffed they will give you the codes for the unit.


Is this still available?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes this is still available.  If you are interested.  Start a conversation by clicking on my name and send me your email so I can send you the rental terms.  You can also let me know if you have any questions.

Tracey


----------



## tashamen (Jul 5, 2017)

This is a steal - wish I could use it!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 7, 2017)

bump
Still available.  $199 for a 3 night weekend in Maine.
 7/13/2017-7/16/2017 1 BR sleeps 4


----------



## DANDAN (Jul 8, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> bump
> Still available.  $199 for a 3 night weekend in Maine.
> 7/13/2017-7/16/2017 1 BR sleeps 4


Do you have any pic's of the inside?  What is the name of the hotel?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 8, 2017)

The name of the resort is 84 Main.


----------



## DANDAN (Jul 8, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> The name of the resort is 84 Main.


Interested how do I reach you?


----------



## DANDAN (Jul 8, 2017)

DANDAN said:


> Interested how do I reach you?


Dtaveras01@gmail.com


----------



## DANDAN (Jul 8, 2017)

DANDAN said:


> Dtaveras01@gmail.com


Can you call me?  347-7069018. Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 8, 2017)

No longer available


----------

